# Bindings/Boots Too much overhang?



## robromo1023

Hey guys,
I just got all my gear finally. Rossginol Templar (2014) since it's supposed to be good board for a beginner. Salomon Savage boots (Size 10, orange and black), Union Flite Pros.

My board is 155cm. I am 5'10 160 lbs, and thus I want with 155cm (after using the frosty rider calc and staying on the short end of the spectrum since I am a beginner).

I got size 10 boots. I originally had M Burton Custom bindings, but they were too small, and with only limited stock, I couldn't get them in Large, I had to then switch to Unions. So I got Union L/XL.

This L/XL size made me worried about a regular width 155cm board not having a wide board.


I finally got all the gear today and set it up - I am really worried it's too much overhang, so hopefully you guys can help since I might not know.

I took some pictures. I tried to get angles to help you guys - If there is anything you can't see let me know!

(I figured a size 10 boot would do fine or a Regular board, I read that you dont need a wide board till like size 11....but look)


Overhang - Album on Imgur

Thanks!


----------



## ekb18c

no...................

You are ok


----------



## Fielding

You could fix that with an angle grinder and a couple of multi-purpose discs. Just kidding. Please don't.


----------



## virtu

You have the same sticker from Backcountry that I have in my board to indicate the front 0o


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Ask ask me those base plates are too wide, they shouldn't be hanging off of the top sheet.

I wear 11's and run Large Burton Triads on all my boards (Fish, Malolo, Barracuda) and they are approx 3/8th" short of hanging over (toe and heal).


----------



## SGboarder

robromo1023 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just got all my gear finally. Rossginol Templar (2014) since it's supposed to be good board for a beginner. Salomon Savage boots (Size 10, orange and black), Union Flite Pros.
> 
> My board is 155cm. I am 5'10 160 lbs, and thus I want with 155cm (after using the frosty rider calc and staying on the short end of the spectrum since I am a beginner).
> 
> I got size 10 boots. I originally had M Burton Custom bindings, but they were too small, and with only limited stock, I couldn't get them in Large, I had to then switch to Unions. So I got Union L/XL.
> 
> This L/XL size made me worried about a regular width 155cm board not having a wide board.
> 
> 
> I finally got all the gear today and set it up - I am really worried it's too much overhang, so hopefully you guys can help since I might not know.
> 
> I took some pictures. I tried to get angles to help you guys - If there is anything you can't see let me know!
> 
> (I figured a size 10 boot would do fine or a Regular board, I read that you dont need a wide board till like size 11....but look)
> 
> 
> Overhang - Album on Imgur
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like the boots are not centered and you have way more heel than toe overhang. Also the straps look too long.

Is the heel cup all the way in/on the shortest setting? If yes, than the bindings are too big.


----------



## Mystery2many

Should have got M/L union bindings for that size boot, I have medium Contact Pros and they fit my 10s just fine and medium burton bindings, I put a size 10 Nike Vapen in a medium Burton binding which has a huge shell. I also think you have more heel than toe.


----------



## ekb18c

I dunno because the foot print on the Salomon boots are freaking huge.

I had to get large Burton bindings to get it to fit into my 9.5 Salomon dialogue boot.


----------



## Mystery2many

I sized down to 9.5 Salomon Dialogues and they fit amazing in my medium burton Genesis, medium Contact Pros and my medium Salomon Districts. The size 10 Nike Vapens fit just fine too. Let Kansasnoob with his 10 1/2 32s ride my medium Districts. If you can't fit a 9 1/2 or 10 in the mediums you're doing something wrong. 





Also the foot print on the Salomon Dialogue is tiny compared to most shells.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

The boot overhang isn't horrible but I'm more concerned about the bindings overhanging. It may not hurt your riding but I have never seen bindings larger than the board like that, so I worry that it will give you problems. Like Mystery2Many said try to return the bindings and get M/L Unions. That should fix any issues. Your gear looks good, I'm jealous.


----------



## robromo1023

SGboarder said:


> Looks like the boots are not centered and you have way more heel than toe overhang. Also the straps look too long.
> 
> Is the heel cup all the way in/on the shortest setting? If yes, than the bindings are too big.


I am at work now, so I can't check yet to confirm (I will then), but off the top of my head it wasn't. The heel cup had a few notches lines I saw with numbers so I think I can push it in.

Also, what do you mean by the staps look too long? Which one?

The toe strap - I had to unscrew the little screw and move it out onto the last hole of the plastic strap - so it could reach around my boot fully. At the default setting, it couldnt even reach around my boot. only at the last/furthest hole it reached.


----------



## robromo1023

Mystery2many said:


> Should have got M/L union bindings for that size boot, I have medium Contact Pros and they fit my 10s just fine and medium burton bindings, I put a size 10 Nike Vapen in a medium Burton binding which has a huge shell. I also think you have more heel than toe.


The reason I got the L/XL was I reached out to Union via email and explained to them what boot I had and that a Medium Burton Custom was too small. They responded yes my boot is a large bulky boot for size 10, thus L would be the better size to get.



ekb18c said:


> I dunno because the foot print on the Salomon boots are freaking huge.
> 
> I had to get large Burton bindings to get it to fit into my 9.5 Salomon dialogue boot.


Just to confirm, yes - I was told my boot had a large foot print as well. Hence my reasoning right above on why I picked the size I did.


----------



## Mystery2many

I'll take a picture of my size 10 Nike Vapen in both the medium Contact Pro and medium Burton Genesis and the proof will be in the pudding. The Vapen has a larger foot print than your boot.


----------



## SGboarder

Mystery2many said:


> I sized down to 9.5 Salomon Dialogues and they fit amazing in my medium burton Genesis, medium Contact Pros and my medium Salomon Districts. The size 10 Nike Vapens fit just fine too. Let Kansasnoob with his 10 1/2 32s ride my medium Districts. If you can't fit a 9 1/2 or 10 in the mediums you're doing something wrong.


Generally I would agree with that (had a super bulky size 10 boot in medium Burton and M/L Union bindings), but...



Mystery2many said:


> Also the foot print on the Salomon Dialogue is tiny compared to most shells.


...I thought the opposite with the case and the Dialogue is very bulky.


----------



## SGboarder

WasabiCanuck said:


> The boot overhang isn't horrible but I'm more concerned about the bindings overhanging. It may not hurt your riding but I have never seen bindings larger than the board like that, so I worry that it will give you problems.


It's not uncommon at all and should really not cause any problems unless excessive.


----------



## ekb18c

My Salomon dialogue boot foot print was huge!!


----------



## Mystery2many

The size 10 Vapen is much bigger than the 9 1/2 Dialogue and I put the 9 1/2 and 10 dialogue next to each other before I bought them because I was hoping a noticable difference but they were practically the same shell size.


----------



## ekb18c

I wonder if the dialogue focus boots have a different foot print from the regular dialogue boots (non BOA)


Or maybe they reduced their foot print. My experience is with boots from 2-3 yrs ago.


----------



## Mystery2many

ekb18c said:


> I wonder if the dialogue focus boots have a different foot print from the regular dialogue boots (non BOA)


I honestly didn't even bother looking at the other dialogue boots. I was hell bent on giving Boa another try. It didn't go so well with me when I had the K2 Maysis. The Vapen is right up there with the largest shells i've seen. The F4 was smaller but it was a huge pain in the ass to get off my foot and it gave me the impression that it would be a toe freezer.


----------



## SGboarder

robromo1023 said:


> Also, what do you mean by the staps look too long? Which one?
> 
> The toe strap - I had to unscrew the little screw and move it out onto the last hole of the plastic strap - so it could reach around my boot fully. At the default setting, it couldnt even reach around my boot. only at the last/furthest hole it reached.


All the straps look too long:
On the toe straps it looks like you are almost bottoming out.
Similar on the ankle strap - not many clicks left and you have not even tightened the boot!


----------



## robromo1023

SGboarder said:


> robromo1023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what do you mean by the staps look too long? Which one?
> 
> The toe strap - I had to unscrew the little screw and move it out onto the last hole of the plastic strap - so it could reach around my boot fully. At the default setting, it couldnt even reach around my boot. only at the last/furthest hole it reached.
> 
> 
> 
> All the straps look too long:
> On the toe straps it looks like you are almost bottoming out.
> Similar on the ankle strap - not many clicks left and you have not even tightened the boot!
Click to expand...

Well I can try to adjust it. I have the toe at the biggest hole. 

Also I ordered the medkim/large size so I can take pics to compare.


----------



## robromo1023

Ok! Back in action:

Finally got the medium bindings - since some consensus here seemed to be fine, some said the binding/straps seemed to large. So I ordered medium so I could compare fits.

Overhang 2 - Album on Imgur

I took some more pictures of trying it on with 1 medium bindings and 1 large binding to compare.

As you'll see in the pictures it almost seems like the medium is actually too small of a size - and the strap could barely click in on toe and ankle. (youll see how little excess strap i have in medium vs large past the buckle)

still concerned about overhang, but based on how the pictures look, I think I should stick to a large?


----------



## SGboarder

robromo1023 said:


> Ok! Back in action:
> 
> Finally got the medium bindings - since some consensus here seemed to be fine, some said the binding/straps seemed to large. So I ordered medium so I could compare fits.
> 
> Overhang 2 - Album on Imgur
> 
> I took some more pictures of trying it on with 1 medium bindings and 1 large binding to compare.
> 
> As you'll see in the pictures it almost seems like the medium is actually too small of a size - and the strap could barely click in on toe and ankle. (youll see how little excess strap i have in medium vs large past the buckle)
> 
> still concerned about overhang, but based on how the pictures look, I think I should stick to a large?


Obviously the medium ladders/straps are too short like this.

But:
1. Is the heel cup on the medium bindings extended all the way? Does not look like it.
2. Are the boots tightened? Again, does not really look like it.


----------



## robromo1023

The heel cap was all the way back. It had numbers 0 1 2 on it. I extended it all the way out to number 2. So it's at the maximum.

I can try to get a pic with the boots actually tightened so they are compacted


----------



## Mystery2many

Put your foot in the boot, tighten the boot all the way up. Strap into your board, hop around a little bit and click the ratchet to make sure they are fully tightened. Then take a picture. Also straps stretch and break in.


----------



## robromo1023

SGboarder said:


> Obviously the medium ladders/straps are too short like this.
> 
> But:
> 1. Is the heel cup on the medium bindings extended all the way? Does not look like it.
> 2. Are the boots tightened? Again, does not really look like it.





Mystery2many said:


> Put your foot in the boot, tighten the boot all the way up. Strap into your board, hop around a little bit and click the ratchet to make sure they are fully tightened. Then take a picture. Also straps stretch and break in.


Ok! Got some pics of me in the boots strapped in, so the boots are fully tightened. I apologize, being strapped in made it much harder to get good camera angles. 

This is with Medium bindings.

Overhang 3 - Album on Imgur

The strap does seem to fit a little more now, The toe strap was still hard to get in....What i mean is, when I try to fit into the buckling mechanism, it didnt catch at points since it didn't have enough slack - once I really got it though, I was able to get a few extra clicks which is weird - I go from not being able to get it to click once, to then once I get the first click I can get 3-4 more clicks - although I noticed it really squishing my boot in by the toes where it hit into my boot.

How does the fit look?

2 more weird points:
1. When I tried moving around in the mediums, I was getting really weird adhvesive/sticking sounds. Like the sound of something un-sticking:

I tried to record it:

https://vid.me/juux

(Not the flexing sounds, or the board on the hard floor, you can listen for an unsticking/adhesive peeling like sound?)

https://vid.me/P0c3


2. I could barely get my foot out, this medium binding is also narrower I see, so when I unstrap I almost can't lift my foot out on it's own, I have to put my foot down in the center of the board and then pull my foot out, otherwise just the binding along holds it in (not fully, but definitely somewhat) - that's bad right?

Hope this info helps!


----------



## Mystery2many

1. That looks perfect. I mean absolutely perfect. 

2. That sound is normal.

3. It is really really good that it holds your boot like that in the heel cup. It will keep the boot locked in for great response and zero lift, it will also allow you to ride without overtightening the straps and causing pressure points. 

Keep in mind that the boot and bindings will break in. Right now everything is rigid. Your set up looks good, now stop over thinking it and GO RIDE!


----------



## robromo1023

Mystery2many said:


> 1. That looks perfect. I mean absolutely perfect.
> 
> 2. That sound is normal.
> 
> 3. It is really really good that it holds your boot like that in the heel cup. It will keep the boot locked in for great response and zero lift, it will also allow you to ride without overtightening the straps and causing pressure points.
> 
> Keep in mind that the boot and bindings will break in. Right now everything is rigid. Your set up looks good, now stop over thinking it and GO RIDE!


Thanks man for making me confident on your purchase! I am keeping the M/L on right now and you are right about the way the look.

I hate to ask for 1 more issue.

Those pictures you took of your Nike boots in the board really helped me.

Could I ask you for a picture from underneath so I can see how much toe is out?

That angle would be helpful for me just to learn more about it!

Besides the board and bindings are awesome looking - just seeing more pics exciting anyways!


----------



## ekb18c

Looks like M2M was correct this whole time. Nicely done, it looks perfect now.


----------



## robromo1023

ekb18c said:


> Looks like M2M was correct this whole time. Nicely done, it looks perfect now.


Hope so! He seems very knowledgable! 

I'm still worried about the overhang...just from the boot. I tried to center it.

It's like 1.5 inches on the heel, and almost 1.5-2inches on the toe....


Hopefully, it won't actually affect me too much - but in every video or picture of people I watch I see barely any overhang on their boards.


----------

